# Ipad qui plante



## lmmm (21 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous ,
j ai mon ipad depuis 6 mois,j en etais tres content depuis le début ...
mais depuis peu,il commence sérieusement a planter :
certaines applis "clignotent" sans cesse ,obligé de quitter et eteindre ...
et le plus souvent l'ecran ne réagit pas bien : il faut s y reprendre a plusieurs fois pour faire 
un "glissé" ou sélectionner une appli ...
le plus flagrant,c est quand,je veux faire glisser une apli d une page a une autre,elle ne veut pas bouger,ou tres mal ...
j ai bien essayé une restauration et une reinitialisation,mais cela n a pas changé grand chose ...
si quelqu un a deja eu ce probleme ou a une solution ...


----------



## JC484 (21 Janvier 2011)

appelle apple care, ton ipad est encore sous garantie, alors ne t en prive pas !!


----------



## etidej (22 Janvier 2011)

Pas mieux comme réponse


----------



## lmmm (22 Janvier 2011)

Mouais,c est pas vraiment  la réponse que j'esperais ...
en plus,je l ai acheté aux usa ...


----------



## JC484 (22 Janvier 2011)

quelle reponse esperais tu? car je ne vois pas vraiment le probleme, vu que ton apple care est international... donc tu peux quant meme les appeler... alors si tu veux un massage des pieds et une mousse, c est pas le bon endroit... 
a bon entendeur...


----------



## lmmm (23 Janvier 2011)

Je ne sais pas si c est ton message,mais en voulant te répondre,l iPad s est mis a clignoter de partout,oblig&#275; de quitter et relancer pour pouvoir &#275;crire ...
Comme on est sur un forum de coop&#275;ration (mais si !),et que l on y parle beaucoup de l iPad,je cherchais a savoir si quelqu un d autre avait eu ce problème ...


----------



## Le docteur (23 Janvier 2011)

Malheureusement, dans la mesure où tu as tenté une réinstallation, ça devient inquiétant. As-tu fait tout de même une réinstallation "comme nouvel appareil" pour être sûr de ne rien réinjecter de problématique (c'est un peu comme un formatage complet pour un ordinateur).


----------



## lmmm (23 Janvier 2011)

Non,justement,j attendais de voir si une autre possibilit&#275; se pr&#275;sentait mais,je pense que je ne vais pas avoir le choix .
Merci de ta r&#275;ponse constructive


----------



## Le docteur (23 Janvier 2011)

Teste bien tout de même la réinstallation complète, comme je te l'ai indiqué avant...


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2011)

lmmm a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c est ton message,mais en voulant te répondre,l iPad s est mis a clignoter de partout



Franchement, là cest n'importe quoi. Un message ne peut être la cause de ton problème.

Le mieux que tu as a faire c'est de réinstaller complètement ton appareil et de voir si les problèmes persistent.

SI c'est le cas, direction SAV.


----------



## JC484 (23 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Franchement, là cest n'importe quoi. Un message ne peut être la cause de ton problème.
> 
> Le mieux que tu as a faire c'est de réinstaller complètement ton appareil et de voir si les problèmes persistent.
> 
> SI c'est le cas, direction SAV.



Merci,  repondre a une aide de cette facon est inacceptable... c est un forum d entraide (mais oui !) et tout le monde essaie de faire de son mieux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> Merci,  repondre a une aide de cette facon est inacceptable... c est un forum d entraide (mais oui !) et tout le monde essaie de faire de son mieux...


Euh ! sans vouloir prendre la défense de Gwen (qui, d'ailleurs, n'en a pas besoin !:rateau, qu'a t'il dit d'odieux pour déclencher ta répartie ???


----------



## JC484 (23 Janvier 2011)

lis tout le fil... tu verras que je remercie gwen pour son intervention...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Janvier 2011)

JC484 a dit:


> lis tout le fil... tu verras que je remercie gwen pour son intervention...


Alors, je te présente toutes mes excuses !
Mes amitiés...


----------



## lmmm (23 Janvier 2011)

ouh la,excusez moi,mais c'etait du second degré,il est vrai ...
enfin ,le premier a avoir ouvert les hostilités,il me semble,c est JC484 en me proposant :
"un massage des pieds et une mousse" 
peut etre que je me trompe mais je n'avais pas trouvé sa réponse tres sympa en tenant comptedu fait que j ai un matériel defectueux et que ca fait jamais plaisir


----------



## JC484 (23 Janvier 2011)

j accepte ton amitie et tes excuses... il est vrai qu en arrivant comme un cheveu sur la soupe on a du mal a comprendre le deroulement de la chose, meme moi j ai du mal...
mes amities

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

oh là ! minute ! je vous ai conseille de faire appel a l apple care et vous m avez remercie avec "mouais c est pas la reponse que j esperais"...  alors excusez moi d avoir reagi a ce comportement des moins sympathiques de votre part... et ensuite vous m accusez d avoir plante votre materiel... !! c est hors des limites d'un comportement normal ! au lieu de gueter mes reponses, occupez vous de votre materiel ...


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2011)

Bon, je pense qu'on va se détendre. lmmm à un iPad qui déconne, il est donc sensible à mon avis.

Chercher la provocation, quelque soit le coté n'est pas une bonne chose. Dans ce genre de situation, certains ne comprennent en effet pas le second degré. 

Je pense que le "mouais c est pas la reponse que j esperais" partait plus du principe "Merde, je ne pensais pas que le souci m'amènerait aussi loin". Rien de bien méchant, à moins que ce soit moi qui ai mal compris.

Sinon, je pense vraiment qu'il faut commencer par une réinitialisation complète.


----------



## JC484 (23 Janvier 2011)

je suis detendue mais quand j essaie d aider quelqu un, meme si mon aide ne correspond pas a ses attentes, la moindre des choses c est de remercier la personne qui s est donne la peine de repondre a l appel a l aide... enfin c est comme ça que j ai ete eduquee... alors si son histoire de plantage a cause de mon message etait du second ou du troisieme degres d humour, mon massage et ma mousse en etait aussi et quand on a de l humour c est generalement pas a sens unique... 
je te remercie de nouveau pour ton intervention gwen
cordialement


----------



## lmmm (23 Janvier 2011)

Je pense que ce n est plus la peine d en rajouter ...
j essayais juste de voir si quelqu un d'autre avait le meme probleme,parce que l on parle beaucoup de l'ipad un peu partout mais ,je n ai jamais rien vu sur ce sujet...
c est moi qui doit avoir tort ...
la prochaine fois que je vois quelqu un avoir peur de voir son matériel en panne,je lui proposerait d'appeler l apple care,de boire une mousse et de se payer un massage des pieds,ca sera vachement constructif ...
et dire que c 'est JC484 qui se sent le plus offusqué !!! 

enfin,bref,passons ...


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2011)

Là, on sent quand même que tu n'as pas bien compris mon message lmmm. Tu remets de l'huile sur le feu. Un merci n'aurait pas été de trop.

Du coup, je ferme le fil de discussion.


----------

